# Caseking-Adventskalender: Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler gewinnen oder mit 10 Euro Rabatt kaufen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Adventskalender: Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler gewinnen oder mit 10 Euro Rabatt kaufen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Adventskalender: Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler gewinnen oder mit 10 Euro Rabatt kaufen [Anzeige]


----------



## Vision-Modding (1. Dezember 2010)

Das Video erinnert mich an:

YouTube - Aber warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?


----------



## Steff456 (1. Dezember 2010)

Genau das hab ich auch gedacht. 

"Warum steht hier ein Kühler rum?"
"Und warum hast du ein Weihnachtsmann-Kostüm an?"
...


----------



## Oliver (1. Dezember 2010)

Genau den Stil haben wir aber angepeilt. 24 total seriöse Videos wären ja total langweilig. WArtet mal ab, was da noch so auf euch zu kommt


----------



## Husonaut (1. Dezember 2010)

Find ich super!!! Muss ja nicht immer alles total ernst sein. Freu mich schon auf weitere Videos und danke für die coole Aktion


----------



## AlexKL77 (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Outtakes waren schon gut,mal sehen was da noch für "Unsinn" kommt.


----------



## X Broster (1. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt auf jedenfall die beste Adventskalender-Gewinnspiel-Idee im Netz!


----------



## Gnome (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Brunette is doch mal schnuckelig . Hab gleich mal mitgemacht - coole Idee Caseking . Dickes Lob


----------



## PixelSign (2. Dezember 2010)

amazon sollte sich für den nächsten cyber monday eine scheibe abschneiden


----------



## XXTREME (2. Dezember 2010)

Schön,schön aber warum schaut der gute Mann im Video immer zur Seite anstatt in die Kamera, ist da etwa noch eine Weihnachtsfrau aber gänzlich nackt??


----------



## B1b3r (2. Dezember 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Schön,schön aber warum schaut der gute Mann im Video immer zur Seite anstatt in die Kamera, ist da etwa noch eine Weihnachtsfrau aber gänzlich nackt??



+1 für nackte Weihnachtsfrau !


----------



## Puffer (2. Dezember 2010)

Schnief, Youtube ist bei uns geblockt. Kann leider nicht mitmachen....


----------



## XmuhX (2. Dezember 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Schön,schön aber warum schaut der gute Mann im Video immer zur Seite anstatt in die Kamera, ist da etwa noch eine Weihnachtsfrau aber gänzlich nackt??



...die hält Ihm dann die Tafel hoch, damit der gute Mann den Text nicht verpeilt.


----------



## Rayman (3. Dezember 2010)

Puffer schrieb:


> Schnief, Youtube ist bei uns geblockt. Kann leider nicht mitmachen....


 
versuchs mal über nen proxy server so geh ich in der schule auch immer auf ebay vz netzwerke und so weiter
einfach über google nach paar proxy servern suchen


----------



## Schabe55 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man ihn gewinnen kann ist das wirklich toll. Und wenn man die Apothekenpreise von Caseking nicht bezahlen will oder kann, dann gibts das Teil auch schon ab 57,11 € laut Geizhals.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (3. Dezember 2010)

Oder wenn man heute auf unsere Seite schaut ab 49,90 EUR...da brauch man auch keinen Preisvergleich.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Dezember 2010)

GameStar hat auch nen tollen Gewinnspiel!


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Caseking-Team,
bitte hört auf solche Videos zu drehen... Die sind einfach nur Unnötig!

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. Dezember 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hallo Caseking-Team,
> bitte hört auf solche Videos zu drehen... Die sind einfach nur Unnötig!
> 
> Gruß
> -Kero-





Öhm....schlecht geschlafen oder was??

Also die Nummer von der netten Dame haette ich gerne. Werde dann auch immer nur noch von Caseking kaufen.


----------



## Terrorista (4. Dezember 2010)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Öhm....schlecht geschlafen oder was??
> 
> Also die Nummer von der netten Dame haette ich gerne. Werde dann auch immer nur noch von Caseking kaufen.



^^ machst deinem Namen alle Ehre.


----------



## Gnome (4. Dezember 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hallo Caseking-Team,
> bitte hört auf solche Videos zu drehen... Die sind einfach nur Unnötig!
> 
> Gruß
> -Kero-



Guck sie doch nicht an 

Problem gelöst 


Caseking is mir dieses Jahr so sympathisch. Die Weihnachtsaktion find ich richtig gut und die Videos sind genial . Die 2 Spaßvögel in dem Video und die Mietze - Dickes Lob ans Caseking Team


----------



## Speedwood (5. Dezember 2010)

Boar so stumpf wie ein Porn dialog 
ähhh warum hat der typ keine Maske auf ?


----------



## Maschine311 (5. Dezember 2010)

Jau, wie ein 3 Groschen Porno, ich schrei mich weg, dümmer gehts nicht mehr


----------



## TAZ (5. Dezember 2010)

Also echt mal ein ganz großes Lob an Caseking! Der Adventskalender macht mal richtig viel Spass! (und tolle Sachen kann man auch noch gewinnen. *freu*)


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey, finde die Idee auch super! 
Jeden Tag ein Schmunzeln wert! 
Habe zwar noch nicht mitgemacht, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 
Mal schaun was noch kommt.....


----------



## Shinigami92 (6. Dezember 2010)

heutiges video = epic
na welchen status hat das denn.... ich komm iwi nich drauf XD

aber gestern war schlimm, da läuft unsere kleine weihnachtsfee doch die ganze zeit vol links nach rechts und weider zurück und ich achte gar nicht drauf was der typ da gerade labert XD
naja nachm 4. mal gucken hab ichs dann auch ma gepallt nicht auf die fee zu gucken XD


----------



## Dommerle (6. Dezember 2010)

Gute Idee mit dem Adventskalender!


----------



## PixelSign (8. Dezember 2010)

das beste video bis jetzt


----------



## Amigo (8. Dezember 2010)

Mein Favorit ist bisher das Corsair 600T Video... aber bei jedem musst ich bisher mindestens schmunzeln.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Dezember 2010)

ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht eines angeguckt. Googel war immer eine Sache von 2 sek für die Lösung...


----------



## Chrismettal (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab bisher jedes mal mitgemacht, werden da eigentlich Gewinner bekanntgegeben ? sonst könnte man ja genausogut einfach den adventskalender machen aber einfach niemanden gewinnen lassen.. das wär behindert


----------



## X Broster (9. Dezember 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher jedes mal mitgemacht, werden da eigentlich Gewinner bekanntgegeben ? sonst könnte man ja genausogut einfach den adventskalender machen aber einfach niemanden gewinnen lassen.. das wär behindert


Keine Sorge, die Seite ist verpflichtet die Ziehung von einem Notar zu überprüfen.

Ob die Gewinner irgendwo stehen, habe ich keinen Hinweis disbezüglich auf Caseking gelesen. Das wäre höchstens in Form des echten Names zu machen.


----------



## Oliver (9. Dezember 2010)

Bislang haben wir noch keine Gewinner gezogen, werden dies aber nächste Woche tun. Die Gewinner werden anschließend per Email angeschrieben und gefragt, ob sie einer Veröffentlichung ihres Namens zustimmen.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Chrismettal (9. Dezember 2010)

Ah okey vielen dank   Alle gewinner (die zugestimmt haben) werden doch hoffentlich am 24. Auf Caseking genannt 

achja, gibts hinweise auf den inhalt der 24. Törchens ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2010)

Das Mädel is herrlich und das nicht optisch...oder ihr art is schon witzig ^^

Aber bei denn was kaufen würde ich Trozdem nicht !!!


----------



## clemi14 (9. Dezember 2010)

Das Corsair Video is das BESTE xD

Zitat:
Er: "Und ne Menge Funktionen"
Sie: "Mhhh...sogesehen...AUCH"

Soooo da is dann auch genug Interpretationspotenzial vorhanden.
Eine ü18 Version is t möglich, aber auch eine u18 

U18: Putzen, kochen usw xD
Ü18: könnt ihr euch selbst ausmalen


----------



## Hugo78 (9. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Das Mädel is herrlich und das nicht optisch...



Och doch, so wohl als auch ... *jam*


CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber bei denn was kaufen würde ich Trozdem nicht !!!



Cäseking ist nicht immer billig, aber sie haben oft Teile, die man woanders vergeblich sucht. 
Und schnell liefern tun sie auch.


----------



## 3-way (10. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Das Mädel is herrlich und das nicht optisch...


Du meinst also auf die inneren Werte bezogen?? check ich nicht 

Caseking scheint ja echt Absatzprobleme zu haben so viel Aufmerksamkeitskampagnen wie die in letzter Zeit machen..


----------



## RapToX (10. Dezember 2010)

am 24. wird dann hoffentlich ein date mit der weihnachtsfee verlost


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Dezember 2010)

Nicht verlos, der mit den meisten richtigen antworten bekommt sie


----------



## stev5n (11. Dezember 2010)

Das selbe teile heute im Angebot gibts für 179 bei Atelco


----------



## hot6boy (11. Dezember 2010)

zitat:
Falls Sie sich nicht auf Ihr Glück verlassen möchten, können Sie dieses Produkt nur heute für 139,90 Euro anstatt 184,90 Euro erwerben!



?  im shop isses immernoch teuer  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...07B-Sugo-inkl-600W-Netzteil-black::14723.html


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Dezember 2010)

Bei der eigentlichen Bestellung wirds am ende abgezogen wenn ich mich nicht verlesen hab


----------



## hot6boy (11. Dezember 2010)

nein wirds nicht..  http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/d1rw-1u-png.html


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Dezember 2010)

> * Der Rabatt wird beim Checkout-Prozess angezeigt und ist nur einmalig gültig.



Leeesen


----------



## hot6boy (11. Dezember 2010)

wo hastn dein zitat her gekramt.. ich hab den ganzen artikel gelesen...  

auf dem screenshot befinde ich mich doch im ,,checkout prozess " ...  und das ist der letzte bevor die bestellung rausgeht


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Dezember 2010)

das hab ich nirgens rausgekramt, das steht ganz unten auf der seite vom adventskalender also im jeweiligen törchen  
da wo du auch gewinnspielfrage eingeben kannst
da is nich umsonst ein * am ende von dem Preis


----------



## Amigo (11. Dezember 2010)

Mann muss auch so schlau sein und auf "Zugreifen und sparen" klicken, dann ist der Artikel im Warenkorb mit dem Rabatt, sieht dann so aus...


----------



## hot6boy (11. Dezember 2010)

als ich hier gelesen hab das es bei caseking billiger ist bin ich in den shop ...habs gehäuse normal rausgesucht....  deshalb hats nich geklappt

über die weinachtstür gehts ....  brauch das case zwar eh nicht...aber egal 


5 kilo isn bissl schwer... da ist ja mein micro atx leichter


----------



## Amigo (11. Dezember 2010)

5Kg ist doch nicht viel... es soll ja auch stabil sein und was aushalten, speziell als evtl. Lancase.
Zudem ist es aus Stahl.


----------



## hot6boy (11. Dezember 2010)

für die grösse ist es viel ..weils halt aus stahl ist...dann sollen se in solche luxus cases dickeres alu verbauen


----------



## Amigo (11. Dezember 2010)

Dann wieder teuer, kennst ja das Spiel...


----------



## hot6boy (11. Dezember 2010)

nee kenn ich nicht....   mein sugo 01 evolution is komplett aus alu ....dick,stabil, günstig und leicht... http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=TEXI55&


----------



## Gnome (12. Dezember 2010)

Meine Gewinnchancen wären höher, wenn PCGH net andauernd jeden Tag auf den Adventskalender linken würden, weil dann vergisst es jeder 

Ich mach da echt jeden Tag mit....nich nur bei dem^^....auch bei andren und ich gewinn NIX...als treuer Kunde 


@ hot6boy: Das Case is gegen Lian Li purer Müll. Absolut hässlich, teuer und die Größenaufteilung im Innenraum ist absoluter Fail. Ich würde mir eher ein Lian Li PC-V351 kaufen, anstatt sowas eckliges ins Zimmer zu stellen . Das Lian Li ist wesentlich günstiger als dein Silverstone


----------



## hot6boy (12. Dezember 2010)

das lian li find ich auch besser... hab meins nur gebraucht geschossen...


wieso ist die grössenaufteilung innen absoluter  fail ?

-edit-

Mc Fly ?  jemand zuhause ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2010)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch gedacht.
> 
> "Warum steht hier ein Kühler rum?"
> "Und warum hast du ein Weihnachtsmann-Kostüm an?"
> ...



Oh Ja....lang lebe das Stroh ^^


Oliver schrieb:


> Genau den Stil haben wir aber angepeilt. 24 total  seriöse Videos wären ja total langweilig. WArtet mal ab, was da noch so  auf euch zu kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das 24 Türrschen finden wir das auf youPron oder wie ^^
Das zeigt der mal was seine USB-dick so alles kann ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Dezember 2010)

Diese Folge ist ja geil!

Lasst euch nicht verwirren mit dem, was e rim Vidoe sagt und dem was überall steht in Sachen Speichergröße. Achtet genau auf die Formulierung der Frage


----------



## Rakyr (16. Dezember 2010)

Ah verdammt! Erst gestern hab ich das Gehäuse wo anders bestellt! Erst gestern Abend! Ich hätte es ja bei Caseking bestellt, aber da war der Liefertermin noch mit 7.1. angegeben...
Ich muss meine Bestellung stornieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei dem heutigen Video gibts aber nicht die Antwort auf die Frage. Natürlich war es trotzdem einfach.

Edit: 

Haha geiler Versprecher "der ist ncht für Schuhe, da passt ein ganzes *PC-Gehäuse* rein"


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Dezember 2010)

Versuch mal in das Lian li ein ganzes Pc-Gehäuse reinzubekommen


----------



## sNook (16. Dezember 2010)

Einfach nur schlecht geschauspielert


----------



## Wake (17. Dezember 2010)

Gestern gabs anscheinend ein Problem mit dem Mailserver von Caseking, habe da eine Nachricht zurückbekommen:

_This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

gewinnen@caseking.de
    SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<gewinnen@caseking.de>:
    host mx01.schlund.de [212.227.15.150]: 550 <gewinnen@caseking.de>:
    quota exceeded

_


----------



## Oliver (17. Dezember 2010)

Das "Problem" bestand aber nur kurzzeitig. Alle Einträge sind jedoch in der Datenbank zur Auswertung gelandet und wurden nur nicht, an unser Auswertungstool weitergeleitet, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da wir den export auch manuell aus der Datenbank vornehmen konnten. Es gingen also keine Daten verloren, trotz der nicht zustellbaren Mail. 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Wake (17. Dezember 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Das "Problem" bestand aber nur kurzzeitig. Alle Einträge sind jedoch in der Datenbank zur Auswertung gelandet und wurden nur nicht, an unser Auswertungstool weitergeleitet, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da wir den export auch manuell aus der Datenbank vornehmen konnten. Es gingen also keine Daten verloren, trotz der nicht zustellbaren Mail.
> 
> Gruß,
> Oliver



Na dann! 

War nur überrascht heute Morgen eine Mail im Spam-Ordner zu finden, da die Adresse normalerweise spamfrei ist.


----------



## XmuhX (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich war auch ein bischen verwirrt als ich diese Benachrichtigung bekam, aber gut zu hören das nichts verloren gegangen ist.

Gibt Caseking eigentlich die Gewinner bekannt ?
Darüber findet man ja keinerlei Info, oder habe ich etwas übersehen ? 


Zudem finde ich das die Schnecke im Video noch ein bischen mehr rumhüpfen könnte!


----------



## Chrismettal (17. Dezember 2010)

SIE WEISS WAS SPAWNCAMPER SIND


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ach leo...frauen...-.-*


----------



## Oliver (19. Dezember 2010)

Die Gewinner der ersten 14 Tage wurden bereits benachrichtigt und haben größtenteils auch schon geantwortet. Diese werden morgen auf Caseking.de bekannt gegeben.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Dezember 2010)

Och damn.. das bedeuted leider das ich nicht dabei bin


----------



## Oliver (19. Dezember 2010)

Die Gewinner für die Tage 15 bis 24 werden ja noch gezogen, also besteht noch die Möglichkeit, was zu gewinnen.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Dezember 2010)

okeey, ich hoffe weiter  btw das vid heute ist.. intresannt


----------



## Skysnake (21. Dezember 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Die Gewinner der ersten 14 Tage wurden bereits benachrichtigt und haben größtenteils auch schon geantwortet. Diese werden morgen auf Caseking.de bekannt gegeben.
> 
> Gruß,
> Oliver


Morgen ist schon rum, und ich find leider keine Auflistung der Gewinner. Wäre wirklich nett, wenn es einen direkten Link geben würde. Google hat nämlich auch nicht geholfen


----------



## Oliver (22. Dezember 2010)

Wir veröffentlichen die Gewinner am Freitag auf Caseking.de, damit es für die ersten 14 Gewinner auch eine Überaschung bleibt, was sie denn nun gewonnen haben.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2010)

Achso gut, dann hab ich das irgendwie missverstanden


----------



## Grunert (23. Dezember 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Wir veröffentlichen die Gewinner am Freitag auf Caseking.de, damit es für die ersten 14 Gewinner auch eine Überaschung bleibt, was sie denn nun gewonnen haben.


 
Dann wird morgen ja auch der Spezialpreis gleich verlost 
Bin mal gespannt


----------

